# Double trouble



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I finished my Atlantic "helper" engine last night. I used a good running 301 shell and chassis, added a smoke unit, and installed a knuckle coupler on the front cow-catcher. I've done this upgrade in the past and it works pretty good. I'm sure others have tried it but this seems to work the best for me. On the coupler, I used part of a knuckle coupler truck. I cut off the tongue of the truck at the point where it gets riveted to the chassis. I then measured how much material I would need and then cut it to length. I then drilled a small hole at one end and used my dremel to round off the corners.This is the fun part. If I mounted the tongue to the bottom of the cow-catcher, it would have hung too low for coupling, and would uncouple all the time. To solve that issue, I mounted the tongue upside down, with the 2 small fingers holding the coupler on top.With the smallest amount of adjustment, the unit to works great. Now to the engine... The engine is all stock, e-unit in place, and no additional wires to the front engine to keep the sequence in tune. I just removed the gear on the rear axle, re-quarted the wheels and presto!! With this arrangement, I can park the "helper" on a powered siding and have it choo chooing, and smoking away. By the way, I used a S230-B screw for the connection of the coupler to the cow-catcher. I drilled a .010 hole and the screw fits nice and snug, allowing the couple arm to swing through corners.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Flyernut, All that plasticville goes well with American Flyer. I had a bunch on my layouts back in the day. Neat layout. Oh, how do the pilots taxi their planes to the runway???? Do you use the crane car No.944 "the big hook"! Good stuff man. By the way, good job on your coupling....

Sal


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Magne-rail said:


> Flyernut, All that plasticville goes well with American Flyer. I had a bunch on my layouts back in the day. Neat layout. Oh, how do the pilots taxi their planes to the runway???? Do you use the crane car No.944 "the big hook"! Good stuff man. By the way, good job on your coupling....
> 
> Sal


The "boys" from the "greatest generation" converted those 2 planes to STOL!!!!!


----------

